# Installing Sound



## knightjp (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey there,

Very new to freebsd. I kind of like it and wanna stick with it. 
So far I have installed version 7.2 and installed gnome desktop. 
I've managed to get the GUI starting, etc... 
My only problem is that when I play a movie or a youtube video, I cannot get any sound
I tried looking in the handbook and kinda got lost with the whole manipulating the kernel thing. 
Since I've very new to FreeBSD, could someone give me the right terminal commands to get my sound working??


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

Try as root the following command and post the output
	
	



```
kldload snd_driver
cat /dev/sndstat
```


----------



## knightjp (Oct 18, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> Try as root the following command and post the output
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did this already. It was suggested in the handbook. I'm sure that my drivers are installed correctly. Now I only need a way to increase and decrease the volume while in gnome desktop. 
Any ideas??


----------



## ale (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I asked to post the output.
Anyway, start trying mixer(8) from a console.
In GNOME you should have an applet on the upper panel, near the clock.


----------



## knightjp (Oct 26, 2009)

I wasn't too happy with the Gnome desktop. Everytime I tried to shutdown the system, it kept giving me error messages. 

I decided to go for kde3 instead. I like the interface and everything, but still I can't adjust the sound from the GUI. 
How do you start the mixer?


----------



## adamk (Oct 26, 2009)

KDE3 should have a mixer in it's panels, just as gnome does.  If it's not there, please show us the output of 'cat /dev/sndstat' as ale previous asked.

Adam


----------



## knightjp (Oct 26, 2009)

OK.. The panels.. completely slipped my mind. Thanks guys.


----------

